# “Muzzle line” across puppy’s nose?



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

I am curious, my pup has what we call a muzzle line on his snout. It looks like a line a dog “gentle lead” or muzzle would leave after being worn for a bit. However I got him at 13 weeks by a breeder where he and his litter mates were and he has a fabulous pedigree, and there’s been no use of that type of lead. This wasn’t present then at the time we got him but as he grows there is this line over his snout. It looks like we use a muzzle on him. Here’s a pic may be hard to see. You can see it in some light but not as well in others. I’ll check with the vet what it could be. Maybe just how his fur is growing? So odd. LOL he’s adorable no matter but I’m curious some thoughts. (Just zoom in) Thanks !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

To me it just looks like it's the way the hair is growing/coming in. 
He's young, the hair will continue to grow and it most likely will become less noticeable.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> To me it just looks like it's the way the hair is growing/coming in.
> He's young, the hair will continue to grow and it most likely will become less noticeable.


That’s what we think. Oddest thing (insert giggle). Just makes me kiss his snout more. ?


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Bear, who’s 13 mos, has a cowlick or “zipper” down the center of his snout. He’s had it since we first saw him at 6 weeks. None of the dogs that we’ve had in the past have ever had one. We think it’s cute.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

He's so cute!!! It's probably just the way the hair is growing in.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dudley has a line but it's a zipper like Bear. We love it too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think the "zipper" noses are sooooooo cute!
I'd never heard of zipper noses until I became a member here. 

None of my guys have ever had one and I haven't seen any Goldens in my area with one yet.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Zipper noses omg ! ??? so precious. Both pups. Love it. A little originality goes a long way hehe.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Deborus12 said:


> Dudley has a line but it's a zipper like Bear. We love it too.


Dudley’s so cute. Members of the Zipper Club!!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hmmmm....Bear's one handsome pup. I wonder if they are related?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

TuckersMamma said:


> I am curious, my pup has what we call a muzzle line on his snout. It looks like a line a dog “gentle lead” or muzzle would leave after being worn for a bit. However I got him at 13 weeks by a breeder where he and his litter mates were and he has a fabulous pedigree, and there’s been no use of that type of lead. This wasn’t present then at the time we got him but as he grows there is this line over his snout. It looks like we use a muzzle on him. Here’s a pic may be hard to see. You can see it in some light but not as well in others. I’ll check with the vet what it could be. Maybe just how his fur is growing? So odd. LOL he’s adorable no matter but I’m curious some thoughts. (Just zoom in) Thanks !!!



I suspect this puppy has UK breeding lines way back. It is quite common to see this in certain lines and will not change as he grows. Annef


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

annef said:


> I suspect this puppy has UK breeding lines way back. It is quite common to see this in certain lines and will not change as he grows. Annef


Anne, I never realised it was a UK thing until you just mentioned it!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I have seen it frequently when judging both in the UK and sometimes in Europe. It is not the same as a cowlick (zipper as some people call them) Annef


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

all beautiful goldens. I love the zipper line too.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

annef said:


> I have seen it frequently when judging both in the UK and sometimes in Europe. It is not the same as a cowlick (zipper as some people call them) Annef


Ok now that was so helpful!! Yes that is correct. Pic attached of his Pedigree. Not that far back at all ? Interesting to know that. Thanks so very much!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru has a zipper too. I think it's cute.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

TuckersMamma said:


> Ok now that was so helpful!! Yes that is correct. Pic attached of his Pedigree. Not that far back at all ? Interesting to know that. Thanks so very much!


These are european lines, one French line but probably have some UK breeding further back in the pedigree. AnneF


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

annef said:


> TuckersMamma said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now that was so helpful!! Yes that is correct. Pic attached of his Pedigree. Not that far back at all ? Interesting to know that. Thanks so very much!
> ...


Very amazing. Thank you. I’m new to the forum obviously. I see you know a thing or two (wow!). ? I really appreciate the reply up there. I wondered because my hunch was it won’t go away. Obviously more prevalent after baths and in certain good lighting. He’s handsome as ever for sure. This “scratched the itch” lol. I was curious lol thanks again!


----------



## Loriaaa (Jul 14, 2018)

Our 16 week old English Cream has this line as well. I had always assumed it was just a unique hair growth pattern, but maybe not. Her lineage traces back to Hungary, so maybe that explains it!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Loriaaa said:


> Our 16 week old English Cream has this line as well. I had always assumed it was just a unique hair growth pattern, but maybe not. Her lineage traces back to Hungary, so maybe that explains it!


Oh my goodness. First she’s adorable! Haha yep that’s the line. Here’s a better pic of Tucker’s. LOL. How cool is that? ??


----------



## Loriaaa (Jul 14, 2018)

They look a lot alike! How old is he? Until I read the posts here I just thought it was a flaw. I didn't really care since we aren't planning on showing her, but we just think she's so darn cute with it!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Loriaaa said:


> They look a lot alike! How old is he? Until I read the posts here I just thought it was a flaw. I didn't really care since we aren't planning on showing her, but we just think she's so darn cute with it!


I know they totally do!! He’s now 22 weeks. Well on Sunday he’ll be 22 weeks. I agree it’s so adorable. Still seems one day it’s barely visible and then it’s right out there. LOL. He was born 3/31. ? I’ve learned lots about his genealogy lately. Trying to do my digging.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Today hehe


----------



## Hyathinth33 (Jan 30, 2021)

TuckersMamma said:


> I am curious, my pup has what we call a muzzle line on his snout. It looks like a line a dog “gentle lead” or muzzle would leave after being worn for a bit. However I got him at 13 weeks by a breeder where he and his litter mates were and he has a fabulous pedigree, and there’s been no use of that type of lead. This wasn’t present then at the time we got him but as he grows there is this line over his snout. It looks like we use a muzzle on him. Here’s a pic may be hard to see. You can see it in some light but not as well in others. I’ll check with the vet what it could be. Maybe just how his fur is growing? So odd. LOL he’s adorable no matter but I’m curious some thoughts. (Just zoom in) Thanks !!!


We have a cream golden long pedigree with Russian and Hungarian ancestry 
She has this very fine line running across her snot horizontal not the. Erotically zipper thing 
My husband thought it was forcep marks ! 
told it happened in European cream goldens a lot


----------



## Hyathinth33 (Jan 30, 2021)

TuckersMamma said:


> Oh my goodness. First she’s adorable! Haha yep that’s the line. Here’s a better pic of Tucker’s. LOL. How cool is that? ??


Just written our puppy has it too 
14 week old cream Hungarian Russian great pedigree 
We are from U.K. lied here 22 years our golden in U.K. did not havenitb
We were curious 
She did not have it at 8 weeks when we got her
But within a few weeks it’s there 
It’s quite cute


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Funny, just came across this, our puppy has it too the "gentle leader" line, also has English grandparents, I just assumed it was a smile wrinkle


----------



## Tanya Andrejas (9 mo ago)

TuckersMamma said:


> I am curious, my pup has what we call a muzzle line on his snout. It looks like a line a dog “gentle lead” or muzzle would leave after being worn for a bit. However I got him at 13 weeks by a breeder where he and his litter mates were and he has a fabulous pedigree, and there’s been no use of that type of lead. This wasn’t present then at the time we got him but as he grows there is this line over his snout. It looks like we use a muzzle on him. Here’s a pic may be hard to see. You can see it in some light but not as well in others. I’ll check with the vet what it could be. Maybe just how his fur is growing? So odd. LOL he’s adorable no matter but I’m curious some thoughts. (Just zoom in) Thanks !!!


----------



## Tanya Andrejas (9 mo ago)

I have a year and a half golden and we just noticed this same line on his face. Its raised and almost feels like a vein. It doesn't bother him when its touched. There has been no change in his eating, or behavior. Is this something to be worried about? We rescued him in Sept and he was diagnosed with extraocular myositis with his previous owners. Do these lines have anything to do with what he had as a puppy?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

No that is just the way the hair is growing. Nothing to worry about. The extra ocular myositis seems to be becoming more common though, about the 3rd case I have heard of recently. Annef


----------

